# AndroHard 50% off! Blow out



## ryansm (Feb 3, 2011)

Guys we are blowing out our stock of AndroHard, 50% off unlimited amount of bottles while supplies last.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/primordial-performance/121287-androhard-50-off-blow-out.html#post2173479


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome Price! Sounds like a time to stock up!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 3, 2011)

This won't last long at all.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 3, 2011)

Already bought myself a few bottles.  Can't argue with DHT!  It's a man's man kind of hormone


----------



## airtime (Feb 28, 2011)

is this the new stuff or the old version?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 28, 2011)

airtime said:


> is this the new stuff or the old version?



PM sent, it's for V1


----------



## Resolve (Feb 28, 2011)

For V1, I loved double-dosing it.  Just make sure to use some stinging nettle extract to prevent prostate issues.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 28, 2011)

When it gets to 80% off I will give it a try


----------



## airtime (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks bigblackguy. my post count is still under 50 so i could not thank you with a pm.


----------



## airtime (Feb 28, 2011)

resolve, i wonder what kind of pct will the new v2 need?


----------



## ryansm (Feb 28, 2011)

For either version of AndroHard our Testosterone Recovery Stack is perfect for PCT.


----------



## airtime (Feb 28, 2011)

i just ordered the androhard v2. i will be using the TCF-1 and phyto-test for PCT. think that will be ok?


----------



## Resolve (Feb 28, 2011)

airtime said:


> resolve, i wonder what kind of pct will the new v2 need?



As Ryan, said, the TRS is a fine option.  Sustain Alpha stands alone in its product category, as far as I'm concerned.



airtime said:


> i just ordered the androhard v2. i will be using the TCF-1 and phyto-test for PCT. think that will be ok?



I think you'll get by with that.  Personally, as I mentioned above, I think Sustain Alpha has too many health/hormone benefits to not include it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Feb 28, 2011)

airtime said:


> i just ordered the androhard v2. i will be using the TCF-1 and phyto-test for PCT. think that will be ok?



Resolve answered the questions perfectly, my concern is are you going to log this? Id would love to follow your progress!


----------



## airtime (Mar 1, 2011)

i most likely will. i will get some ideas from the board. this will be my first time using a product like androhard so i have alot of studing to do, especially about the PCT.  right now i am on a low carb diet and not taking any type supplements. i have some creatine laying around and gotta figure out whether to start taking it now or post androhard cycle. my order want be here for a few weeks so i have a little time. i am going to start hitting the gym harder to get closer to my strenght limits. i will get me some of the substain. i don't wanna skimp on the PCT and end up with some man boobs


----------



## airtime (Mar 1, 2011)

resolve ,
if i throw in some Substain with the TCF-1 and Phyto-test? sounds like substain is the main stuff during PCT. i did not realize androhard would weaken my testosterone level so much. they are advertising 
*No Libido Reduction                                                                        No Gyno Risk*
                                                                                      May suppress or reverse gyno 
Supportive effect on
erections & sexual desire


----------



## airtime (Mar 1, 2011)

i tried to edit my post but it did not stay in the right place sorry.


----------



## Resolve (Mar 1, 2011)

airtime said:


> resolve ,
> if i throw in some Substain with the TCF-1 and Phyto-test? sounds like substain is the main stuff during PCT. i did not realize androhard would weaken my testosterone level so much. they are advertising
> *No Libido Reduction
> No Gyno Risk*                                                                                      May suppress or reverse gyno
> ...



Yes, Sustain Alpha is Primordial's main PCT product.  No, Androhard should not suppress your Testosterone production excessively, but in my opinion, Sustain Alpha does a better job of "covering all your bases" for PCT than either TCF-1 or Phyto-Test.

TCF-1 will increase T through DAA's impact on the StAR pathway, Phyto-Test increases T by binding the AR (if I recall correctly), but Sustain Alpha has serm-like, aromatase inhibitor, cholesterol modulating and cortisol modulating effects to different degrees.

As I said, you'll get by without SA, but it's more of an "all-in-one" product while the other two will increase T production.


----------



## airtime (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks resolve. i'll get some substain before my PCT gets close. oral method the best?


----------



## Resolve (Mar 1, 2011)

I prefer the topical.  You can pick it up at either Orbit or PP.com


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 1, 2011)

What results did you fellas have from androhard? Side effects good and bad.


----------



## airtime (Mar 1, 2011)

mine is on back order. maybe some of the pre-purchase testers who logged thier experience will post.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> What results did you fellas have from androhard? Side effects good and bad.



Kept lethargy away on cycle, increased libido and a bit of increased fat burning/hardening effect.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 1, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> What results did you fellas have from androhard? Side effects good and bad.



Original version feedback shows increased strength and vascularity with slight gains in LBM, and increased fat loss. As far as sides, prostate issues, high BP, increase in body hair etc...


----------



## ryansm (Mar 1, 2011)

airtime said:


> thanks resolve. i'll get some substain before my PCT gets close. oral method the best?



You need Sustain Alpha it is going to keep estrogen levels from getting too high in PCT. Remember the ideal PCT is to normalize the HPTA as quickly as possible. As far as the effects of AndroHard you listed those are in reference to it's effects while taking it (on cycle).


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 1, 2011)

What you guy's think is best in addition to a already good PCT? As far as keep energy and such up. I'm looking for that extra edge in PCT, or to get that harden effect.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 1, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> What you guy's think is best in addition to a already good PCT? As far as keep energy and such up. I'm looking for that extra edge in PCT, or to get that harden effect.



What does the PC look like at this point?


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 2, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Original version feedback shows increased strength and vascularity with slight gains in LBM, and increased fat loss. As far as sides, prostate issues, high BP, increase in body hair etc...


 I actually saw a decrease in bp during my run with Androhard. Stickman I believe pointed out reasons as to why this would happen.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 2, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I actually saw a decrease in bp during my run with Androhard. Stickman I believe pointed out reasons as to why this would happen.



Ya this is possible, however with any highly androgenic hormones BP is always something to watch.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 2, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> What you guy's think is best in addition to a already good PCT? As far as keep energy and such up. I'm looking for that extra edge in PCT, or to get that harden effect.



DAA (TCF-1) stuff is amazing in PCT.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 3, 2011)

I only did TNA from Usp labs for pct.. I didnt have any problems from Androhard. Its a pretty safe prohormone imo to run 6 weeks and recover fine with our Trs. Throw in some Daa for good measure if your not sure. TCF-1 id save for something stronger.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 3, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> I only did TNA from Usp labs for pct.. I didnt have any problems from Androhard. Its a pretty safe prohormone imo to run 6 weeks and recover fine with our Trs. Throw in some Daa for good measure if your not sure. TCF-1 id save for something stronger.



Yes the  Testosterone Recovery Stack is perfect for the new AndroSeries as well...


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 3, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Yes the  Testosterone Recovery Stack is perfect for the new AndroSeries as well...



if the new stuff is as good as inj test, how can the stack still be effective, lets say i go 8-9 weeks of the andromass, about the same as 12wks of test enth, you still saying the trs is enuff?


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 3, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> if the new stuff is as good as inj test, how can the stack still be effective, lets say i go 8-9 weeks of the andromass, about the same as 12wks of test enth, you still saying the trs is enuff?



I would consider a low dose serm. You can look at how Eric states the TRS can work effectively alongside a SERM here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2105201-post2.html


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 4, 2011)

This is helpfull djm and may answer some of your questions. I just pulled this from the link supplied by Heretostudy.​


----------



## ryansm (Mar 5, 2011)

djm6464 said:


> if the new stuff is as good as inj test, how can the stack still be effective, lets say i go 8-9 weeks of the andromass, about the same as 12wks of test enth, you still saying the trs is enuff?



No, in fact I always recommend a SERM. Great thing about the TRS is I can use less of a SERM and have better recovery when combined with the TRS as opposed to a SERM solo.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 5, 2011)

ryansm said:


> No, in fact I always recommend a SERM. Great thing about the TRS is I can use less of a SERM and have better recovery when combined with the TRS as opposed to a SERM solo.



Also helps keep away the PCT blues.  SERMs aren't the most fun things to run.. torem is much better than nolva or clomid, but still... the TRS helps a ton in keeping the mood up.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 5, 2011)

I think we do still have a couple of these left, but more importantly, I believe tomorrow marks the shipment for AndroHard softgels!!!


----------



## airtime (Mar 6, 2011)

anyone posted any logs from the new andro series yet?


----------



## Rodja (Mar 6, 2011)

airtime said:


> anyone posted any logs from the new andro series yet?



The AndroSeries has not shipped yet, therefore, there are no logs.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 6, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I think we do still have a couple of these left, but more importantly, I believe tomorrow marks the shipment for AndroHard softgels!!!



Can't wait!


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 8, 2011)

New AndroHard shipped out today for those that got in round one of the presale.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 8, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> New AndroHard shipped out today for those that got in round one of the presale.



I jumped on some AndroLean at a deal for logging it, hopefully it works out well.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 9, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I jumped on some AndroLean at a deal for logging it, hopefully it works out well.


 
Nice! Good luck GymRat.


----------



## airtime (Mar 9, 2011)

i thought this was the secons shipment goin out??  my order was shipped yesterday also but i was thinking i missed the first sellout date by a few days. i ordered on feb. 28


----------



## ryansm (Mar 9, 2011)

airtime said:


> i thought this was the secons shipment goin out??  my order was shipped yesterday also but i was thinking i missed the first sellout date by a few days. i ordered on feb. 28



No this is the first, looks like you got in on time. There is only a week delay on the second shipment anyway.


----------



## Rodja (Mar 9, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I jumped on some AndroLean at a deal for logging it, hopefully it works out well.



Make sure to post that up as soon as you can.  Good luck and I'll be following.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 9, 2011)

Any more of the OG AndroHard left??? Tell me I didn't miss out on getting one more bottle.


----------



## Rodja (Mar 9, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Any more of the OG AndroHard left??? Tell me I didn't miss out on getting one more bottle.



Sorry, I believe that it is all gone.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 9, 2011)

Where is the damn phone call man, you know I called the last 2 bottles... Now I have to get it for more money somewhere else.  Dammit!!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 9, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Where is the damn phone call man, you know I called the last 2 bottles... Now I have to get it for more money somewhere else.  Dammit!!!



Damn, we forgot to notify you. We will let Ryan take the fall for this one.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 9, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Damn, we forgot to notify you. We will let Ryan take the fall for this one.



Yes... Ryan we're calling you out buddy  lol


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh well, time to bring on Androhard 2.0


----------



## ryansm (Mar 10, 2011)

Rodja Ryan not me, lol


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 10, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Rodja Ryan not me, lol



Haha, slick try, but word on the street is you and Oufinny are talking about getting a comparison going.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 11, 2011)

Im still getting pm's for the old Androhard. I think the new version may be the most popular out of the 3 Andros.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 11, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> Haha, slick try, but word on the street is you and Oufinny are talking about getting a comparison going.



Damn your on to me...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im still getting pm's for the old Androhard. I think the new version may be the most popular out of the 3 Andros.



I agree.  Let's see how it goes then.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Im still getting pm's for the old Androhard. I think the new version may be the most popular out of the 3 Andros.



I see AndroHard as one of the most versatile of the group, which is why I predict after the the initial high sales period, that when things level out a bit, AndroHard will be the top seller.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 12, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> I see AndroHard as one of the most versatile of the group, which is why I predict after the the initial high sales period, that when things level out a bit, AndroHard will be the top seller.


 Agreed, but my favorite just from the write ups so far is Andromass. I think ill end up running this one the most out of all three.


----------



## tri856 (Mar 12, 2011)

thats dumb cheap


----------



## ryansm (Mar 12, 2011)

tri856 said:


> thats dumb cheap



No longer available though....however the newer version is in upgrade in every sense.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 12, 2011)

ryansm said:


> No longer available though....however the newer version is in upgrade in every sense.



..and although more expensive, a rep could always hook you up a bit if you send them a PCT.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

tri856 said:


> thats dumb cheap



The new androhard is 5x more potent than the old.  It's technically cheaper than old androhard if you think about it that way.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 13, 2011)

HereToStudy said:


> ..and although more expensive, a rep could always hook you up a bit if you send them a PCT.



Or a PM either will work


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Or a PM either will work



wow I didn't catch that before.  but I wouldn't mind a PCT either.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 15, 2011)

How many gel caps of the new Androhard would it take to equal the old Androhard's suggested dose? It would be a good way to look at things if trying to figure out how to stretch out the length of the bottle.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> How many gel caps of the new Androhard would it take to equal the old Androhard's suggested dose? It would be a good way to look at things if trying to figure out how to stretch out the length of the bottle.



I would say around 2-3 pills of the new one would equal an equivalent 500mg dose of the old.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 15, 2011)

ryansm said:


> Or a PM either will work



Damn acronyms!


----------



## Rodja (Mar 16, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I would say around 2-3 pills of the new one would equal an equivalent 500mg dose of the old.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Mar 16, 2011)

ryansm said:


> I would say around 2-3 pills of the new one would equal an equivalent 500mg dose of the old.



I'm hoping it's 2.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 17, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> I'm hoping it's 2.


 What about for the blokes that were a non-responders unless using 800mgs of Androhard V1? How many V2 gel caps would they need? Hey im just trying to ask the tough questions for those who wont.


----------



## ryansm (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> What about for the blokes that were a non-responders unless using 800mgs of Androhard V1? How many V2 gel caps would they need? Hey im just trying to ask the tough questions for those who wont.



That's just it, it should be the same for everyone, conversion to the target hormone is much more enhanced with the new one. If you don't respond then you will not respond to any dose. The recommended dose for V2 is going to be very strong...It's already apparent in the logs.


----------



## HereToStudy (Mar 17, 2011)

ryansm said:


> That's just it, it should be the same for everyone, conversion to the target hormone is much more enhanced with the new one. If you don't respond then you will not respond to any dose. The recommended dose for V2 is going to be very strong...It's already apparent in the logs.



Yeah, guys already saying some positive things.


----------

